# March Poster of the Month



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP can't win this month since he/she won last month...

<marquee>_This poll will close on 04-01-2005_</marquee>


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I voted for Tooeasy! He has done great job here lately!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I voted for you Jermaniac Fan you are doing a good job on this board! Keep it up!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I also vote Jermaniac Fan.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

WAU! I didn't know I'm that good :laugh:..... Thanks guys! :fire:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Woah..I'm in here..Sweet

I'll try to post more, this southwest division has the least amount of posts and I want to help bring it up

As for this, I'll be back in 2 minutes -- need to check over the posts to see who I think deserves it

EDIT: Tooeasy


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Tooeasy is the man


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I voted for Jermaniac Fan. 
I didn't even deserve to be on the list cause I think I've posted about 10 times in march


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

B Dizzle said:


> I voted for Jermaniac Fan.
> I didn't even deserve to be on the list cause I think I've posted about 10 times in march


Quality of your posts has been that good!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Quality of your posts has been that good!


I second that!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Everybody! Please, choose your favorite poster and vote.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

im flattered yall like me so much, i really havent been able to post that much this month because of a stomach virus thats had me feelin weak as hell and not wanting to stare at a computer screen that much. anyways, ill give my vote to jermaniac fan, hes stepped in and made game threads and been a big boost in the posting of this forum.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Voted for Jermaniac Fan. I'm just happy to be on the ballot.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

jsimo


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I would say JermaniacFan deserves it most, he was doing great in making the gamethread while I was absend!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

ansoncarter said:


> jsimo


You forgot to vote


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Im poster of the month.. thanks for voting me! :banana:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Congrats, you deserve it, you are doing great with the prediction game!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

congrats, Jermaniac Fan


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Congrats! :clap:


----------

